#ubuntu-ec2 2010-03-24
<alonswartz> Hey folks. Is the ec2-init package still under active development? Who is spear-heading the project? A while back I signed over copyright of ec2metadata.py to Canonical as per Soren's request, not sure of the status though...
<flaccid> maybe you should contact canonical
<alonswartz> flaccid: thanks, I think I'll contact Soren and see if he can update me on the status...
<alonswartz> BTW, for anyone interested, I just posted ec2metadata.py - http://tinyurl.com/yccut9u
